# Abbreviated Trip Report



## Timeshare Von (May 2, 2010)

Just home last night from a week on the Big Island (my 7th). This trip was with my sister, her first.

Saturday . . . day trip through coffee country (Greenwell Farms tour & purchase), South Point, the bakery, black sand beach and VNP. Drove down Hwy 130 to see the lava flow from the public viewing area . . . outstanding!

Sunday . . . grocery shopping at Safeway, A-bay (no parking permits available at the Mauna Kea Resort), grilled steaks at the resort.

Monday . . . 5 hr snorkel adventure with Sea Quest (a highlight) and had spaghetti dinner in our condo.

Tuesday . . . did the Saddle Road tour over to Hilo, went by the Mauna Loa mac nut visitors center, drove along the ocean front, stopping along the way at several state parks, did the Waipio Valley Lookout . . . ended up in Waimea at Daniel Thiebaut's for dinner.

Wednesday . . . beach at Mauna Loa Resort, snorkeled, dinner at Kenichi Pacific (outstanding "new" find).

Thursday . . . can't remember everything during the day, but we did go back to Greenwell Farms for more coffee for folks back home, also stopped at a couple of little shops along the way, Island Breeze Luau.

Friday . . . checked out of resort, drove up the Kohala coast, stopped at the Mac Nut factory to buy DH's favorite popcorn, continued up to the point stopping at a nice state park to watch the surfers, had lunch at Bamboo in Hawi, drove through the cloudy shrowed mountain tops over to Waimea and back into Kona to catch flight home.

My first of two travel review/journals has been posted here: igougo.com/journal-j74078-Kona-More_Kona_Adv… . The second will probably be done by next weekend.

Von


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2010)

Hi Yvonne,

Welcome home.  Sounds like you had a good time.  We'll be at Mauna Loa Village in less than two weeks, and will likely do a lot of the same things you did.  Can't wait!

I wanted to ask you more about the lava viewing from the public area.  I've not been to the Big Island in a few years, (last time was while the lower part of Chain of Craters road was still usable), and I haven't ever tried to see the lava from the public area.  Was lava actually visible?  How far of a hike from the parking area was it?  We're dealing with a mobility issue here, and while moderate walks are okay, lengthy hikes aren't good.  We were hoping to be able to do a short hike to see the lava, but only if there is something worth hiking out for.  What do you think?

Secondly, how was Mauna Loa for you?  Did you go to the Sheraton to see the manta rays?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 2, 2010)

The lava viewing spot where we got to view on Sat. 4/24 was covered by 4' of lava later in the week (Wed or Thurs) and they had to relocate the place where people can go to see it.  From where we were, however, it was great.  We saw in coming down the hillside in two spots, plus it was very close (less than 200 yds) from the end of the roped off area so many trees were seen catching fire.  I was able to get a photo or two of that, but the lava up on the hillside was too far away to get with my uber slow 150-300mm lens (f/5.6) so they were worthless, even shooting on a tripod.

I would check daily with the USGS page (http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/hvo/activity/kilaueastatus.php) especially on the day you're planning to go.

For our trip there, we got a very good parking spot in the first (main/closest) lot and only had to walk probably a quarter mile.  Others who went the same day of us had to walk nearly a mile due to the closer lot being full.  The walk was easy, on pavement mostly until the very end which was on some rough gravel.  Sneakers or hiking shoes/boots would be recommended.  Again, I don't know where they have the new public viewing area now that the one I went to was covered in lava this past week.  Trip Advisor has a couple of decent threads complete with daily updates on most dates.  I'd suggest checking things out there as well.

With the current crater activity at Jagger Museum, Chain of Crater Rd is closed at that point and there is no way to go deeper into the park from there.  You can go down a portion of the road from the other direction, but we only went about 15 miles and then turned back so as to get to the viewing area before nightfall.

We did Mauna Kea (not Loa) Resort for snorkeling which was good.  (My earlier mistake on the typo of Loa.)  Nope didn't do any diving with the manta rays.  The Mauna Loa timeshare, was good.  I just posted my resort review, which is largely the same as what I posted in my IgoUgo journal.  Biggest negative was the walking from the parking deck with stuff, to the unit.  We had #46 which was a single level 2BR/2.5 bath lower unit, which was perfect for us, and more spacious than the two level units.

My upcoming journal will highlight the road trips we did . . . all three of them . . . plus the National & State Parks.

It really was a nice week in paradise in spite of the poor (cloudy) weather in Kona.  We did have perfect weather (sunny, clear and no rain) on our daytrip to Hilo and the other side.  A first for me!

I'm happy to answer any other questions folks may have 

Von


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2010)

Thanks!  This is very helpful.

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 2, 2010)

*Photos from the Viewing Area*


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 2, 2010)

*A Word About Buying Gasoline*

In Kona and Kohala we paid $3.93-$3.99 but "only" $3.57 over towards Hilo (between VNP and Hwy130 to the viewing area) . . . and $3.73 in the village north of Hawi.

We topped off everytime we saw the cheaper gas, regardless of how much we had in the tank at the time.

The Alamo prepaid price was $3.79 which is still no deal if you leave more than just one gallon in the take at the time you return the car.  Just say no!


----------



## scrapngen (May 2, 2010)

Wow, it's amazing how much farther down the lava flow has come since we were there just a couple weeks ago. The rangers suggested this would happen - glad you got to see so much action!!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 2, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> Wow, it's amazing how much farther down the lava flow has come since we were there just a couple weeks ago. The rangers suggested this would happen - glad you got to see so much action!!



We were amazed at how much it moved in the four or five days we were there!  It did reach the ocean for what was described as a very active entry at noontime on Thursday 4/29/10.


----------



## BevL (May 2, 2010)

This is one of the reasons I love the Big Island.  You can't always see flowing lava, but we have had a great view once after hiking out and did a helicopter tour another day where it was a magnificent show.

It's just something about new earth being created that moves me.  

Great pictures.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2010)

BevL said:


> It's just something about new earth being created that moves me.



Sounds like a lyric from an old Carole King song:  "I feel the earth move, under my feet..."  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2010)

Just a tip, and you may already know this, but if you can't get beach parking for the beach at the Mauna Kea, try Hapuna Beach.  It's just a little "south" of Mauna Kea and is a wonderful beach.


----------



## RDB (May 4, 2010)

At Kona Hawaiian Resort, enjoying our 6th week of touring the islands.

Today, drove to South Point, lunched at Punalu'u Bakery, was headed for VNP, but turned around and came home.  The VOG and or clouds never lifted but for SP.  We hoped to see the mountain and lava.

Gassed up for $3.63 at Punalu'u on the return leg.

We are about as far up in KHR as we can get. Lovely view, but can barely tell where the ocean meets the sky during the day. Raining pretty good now. Hope it is clear tomorrow.

How early must we get to Mauna Kea for beach parking.  Really hope to get in for lunch. Anyone have any tips for doing so?

Robert


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2010)

RDB said:


> How early must we get to Mauna Kea for beach parking.  Really hope to get in for lunch. Anyone have any tips for doing so?
> 
> Robert



Again, if you can't get a pass for parking here, just head down to Hapuna Beach.  Just as gorgeous.

We always go to the beach early (like around 8:30 - 9:00 a.m.) so we never had a problem with getting a pass.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 4, 2010)

*Don't forget Costco has the lowest price gas*

On the island. Normally .20 to .40 less than the local stations. 

fwiw,

Greg



RDB said:


> Gassed up for $3.63 at Punalu'u on the return leg.
> 
> 
> 
> Robert


----------



## travelguy (May 4, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Again, if you can't get a pass for parking here, just head down to Hapuna Beach.  Just as gorgeous.
> 
> We always go to the beach early (like around 8:30 - 9:00 a.m.) so we never had a problem with getting a pass.



We have gone to Mauna Kea beach during Oct 2008 & 2009 and had no problems getting parking passes at Noon or later.  This was when the resort was closed for renovation after storm damage and the beach was empty and peaceful.

Does anyone have insight as to how the beach crowd has changed now that the resort has reopened?


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2010)

travelguy said:


> We have gone to Mauna Kea beach during Oct 2008 & 2009 and had no problems getting parking passes at Noon or later.  This was when the resort was closed for renovation after storm damage and the beach was empty and peaceful.
> 
> Does anyone have insight as to how the beach crowd has changed now that the resort has reopened?



I'm curious, why would the beach crowd change?  When we used to go to the beach at Mauna Kea (for our last visits we've gone to Hapuna instead) the crowd from the hotel stayed pretty separate from the crowd that came down from the public parking.  The only difference I can think of is that there would be more people on the hotel side of the beach now.  Or not.


----------



## RDB (May 4, 2010)

Interested to learn about ambiance and parking for taking lunch at Mauna Kea.  Anyone?
Does anybody feel the whole situation warrants the exorbitant pricing?


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2010)

RDB said:


> Interested to learn about ambiance and parking for taking lunch at Mauna Kea.  Anyone?



The hotel setting is gorgeous.  I stayed there with my parents in 1968, only a few years after it was built.  That said, I haven't eaten there in years, I've only used the beach.

You can find out about the restaurants on the Mauna Kea website.  I would assume there is valet parking, and there may also be a "park it yourself" lot.  There isn't any information about that on the website.  It could be that there is a charge even for the "park it yourself" lot, I know the Waikoloa Hilton has this at their location.

If you want a nice lunch in an absolutely beautiful location you also might consider the Four Seasons.  The restaurant is the Beach Tree and it's right on the beach.  The only time I've been there we used valet parking.


----------



## travelguy (May 4, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I'm curious, why would the beach crowd change?  When we used to go to the beach at Mauna Kea (for our last visits we've gone to Hapuna instead) the crowd from the hotel stayed pretty separate from the crowd that came down from the public parking.  The only difference I can think of is that there would be more people on the hotel side of the beach now.  Or not.



Our experience at the Mauna Kea when it was closed for renovation was that the beach was VERY quiet, peaceful and serene.  Most of the beach concessions were not open and there was limited hotel presence except for the occasional hotel security personnel.  I don't think there was anyone within 25 feet of us on any of our many visits to the beach.  The density was even sparser if we walked all the way to the South end of the beach.  That's why we preferred Mauna Kea beach over the much busier Hapuna beach.

IIRC - There may have been additional parks made available for day visitors due to the empty hotel parking area (seem to remember it was an employee lot that was empty).

My question for anyone who was there before and now after the hotel has been completed was if the beach was more crowded now and how that may have affected the ambiance of the beach?


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2010)

travelguy said:


> My question for anyone who was there before and now after the hotel has been completed was if the beach was more crowded now and how that may have affected the ambiance of the beach?



Thanks for clearing that up.  The only times I've been to the Mauna Kea beach was when I stayed there in 1968, and then a few times years later, but not during the time the hotel was closed.  For some reason we've been going to Hapuna the last few years.  But, we always go early (between 8:30 and 9:00 a.m.) and it's never very crowded.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 4, 2010)

I/we have been to the public access beach at Mauna Kea several times.  Sunday 4/25 was the first time we got turned away for a pass.  It was around noontime.  We did get in during the week around midmorning as I recall.  We were the second to last of the possible parking permits as once we parked, there was only one more "public beach" space.  (This area is also manned with a lady on a golf cart who manages the numbers and radios to the guard shack in terms of open/available spaces.)

The beach where we were was not crowded at all . . . hard to believe there were nearly 40 cars already there.

In the past, we never tried to get in on a weekend as we typically would arrive late Saturday night and Sunday was saved for leisurely breakfast out, grocery shopping and vegging near the resort.  It wasn't too unexpected to have an issue on the weekend, if locals also utilize the public access beaches at the various resorts in the area.

Von


----------

